# 750-880 mit Karte 750-451



## Torti1305 (9 November 2015)

Hallo ,
ich hab ein Problem und brauche eure Hilfe.
Ich habe mir vor einiger Zeit das Starterpaket 750-880 gekauft um mein Eigenheim zu automatisieren.
Jetzt ist die Heizungssteuerung dran.
Dazu habe ich mir die Analoge Eingangskarte 750-451 geholt + PT1000 Fühler.
Leider kann ich bei der Steuerungskonfiguration die Karte nicht auswählen.
Die scheint in dem Modul-Katalog nicht vorhanden zu sein.
Jetzt habe ich keine Ahnung wie ich die Karte einbinden kann.
Könnt ihr mir helfen?
Vielen Dank.

MfG
Thorsten


----------



## .:WAGO::014797:. (9 November 2015)

Hallo Thorsten,

die 750-451 ist eine vergleichsweise neue Klemme für Widerstandssensoren. Diese taucht in älteren Versionen der CODESYS 2.3.... noch nicht auf.

Bitte wende Dich per Mail an den WAGO Support und fordere die aktuelle Version der CODESYS 2.3 an. Des weiteren wirst Du sicherlich eine aktuelle WAGO IO-Check3 mit Plugin "RTD-Konfigurator" benötigen, um die 750-451 auf die von den Werkseinstellungen abweichenden Temperatursensoren umzustellen.


----------



## Torti1305 (18 Dezember 2015)

Hallo,
danke an Wago für den Tip. Habe mir WAGO IO-Check3 besorgt und bei Wago die Updates angefordert.
Glaube der RTD-Konfigurator fehlt noch aber so weit bin ich noch gar nicht.
Leider stehe ich vor einem neuen Problem. Nachdem ich die Steuerungskonfiguration um die Karte 750-451 erweitert habe 
bekomme ich den Fehlercode 06/09: Fehler beim Mappen der Busklemmen zu einem Feldbus.
Lösungsvorschlag: Überprüfen Sie die Datei EA-Config.xml auf Ihrem Feldbuscontroller.

Die Datei finde ich aber nicht. Bin etwas ratlos. Was habe ich falsch gemacht
bzw. wie kann ich das Problem lösen?


----------



## .:WAGO::014797:. (22 Dezember 2015)

Hallo Thorsten,

nachdem Du eine zusätzliche Karte gesteckt hast, paßt jetzt die mit dem letzten Boot-Projekt auf dem Controller gespeicherte Steuerungskonfiguration (EA-Config.xml) nicht mehr zum tatsächlichen Aufbau der Steuerung. Der schnellste Weg zum Ziel dürfte sein, das Dateisystem auf dem Kontroller 750-880 zu löschen. WAGO Ethernet Settings starten, mit dem Kontroller verbinden und im Menue "Dateisystem zurücksetzen" drücken. Dann ist das alte Bootprojekt und auch die xml Datei weg. Nach dem Neustart sollte die I/O-LED nach kurzer Zeit dauerhaft grün leuchten.


----------



## Torti1305 (8 Januar 2016)

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe.
Hat geklappt. Nun kann ich mich an das Thema Einzelraumregelung wagen.
mfg
Thorsten


----------

